#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   Übersetzumg von MRT Befund >

## Amaro 8

Hallo, ich bin neu hier und brauche ich Eure Hilfe bei Übersetzung von diesem MRT Befund
Zusammenfassend ergibt sich eine transtendinöse Risskomponente der Supraspinatussehne und eine transtendinöse Rissbildung des proximalen Sehnenabschnittes der Infraspinatussehne mit jeweils partieller Sehnenretraktion.HöhergradigeTendinopathie der Subscapularissehne mit intratendinösen ansatznahen partiellen Rissbildungen und begleitender zum Teil ausgedehnter Peritendinitis.Ausgeprägte Ac Gelekarthrose und verbleibende subakromiale Weite von MR morphologisch 5 mm. Zusätzlich zeigt sich eine ossifizierende Chondromatose mit mindestens 2 größeren Ossikeln im Bereich der Bursa subcoracoidea bei ausgeprägten Reizerguss.Ich verstehe da kein Wort und für Eure Hilfe bin ich sehr dankbar.Liebe Grüsse.

----------


## josie

Hallo Amaro!
Man sieht Teilrisse in der Supraspinatussehne und der Infraspinatussehne. 
Höhergradige degenerative Veränderungen der Supraspinatussehne inkl Sehnenscheidentzündung
Höhergradige Arthrose des AC-GElenkes/Schultereckgelenk
Zusätzlich zeigt sich eine verknöcherung der Gelenkschleimhaut, welche die Schulter innen auskleidet, mit mind. 2 Osskikeln/das sind zusätzliche Knöchelchen, im Bereich des Schleimbeutels inkl ausgeprägtem Reizerguß

----------

